# Help with Joker makeup and scars..



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

*ok,, im down to my last few purchases for my 2010 Joker costume (im excited as ive been the reaper for the last 10 billion years, so doing something different this year)

my thoughts were first to buy and try the Rubies joker make up kit (i already own the wig) as it comes with the scars and the adhesive for them,,, but from what i have read on the web,, most are not to happy with the results from the scars,, the make up seems to be ok, but im sure there are better materials out there to use. 

Do you have any expereince with the Rubies Joker scars and if so, what were your opinions on them?

There are a bunch on eBay,, but some are quite pricey,,, and i want to be able to use them more than once so i can do a pre run and get some pics up on here.... gelatin seems to be a use once and toss,, that leaves me with latex or silicone,, the silicone needs special adhesive and such... 

any help or opinions that you can offer will be appreciated!!!!

Thanx

Wayne*


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

I made my own with clay, cast them in plaster and spread a thin layer of silicone in the mold to make the scars I used 2 years ago. I later learned that I could have spread some latex thin in the mold and had the scars stick better to my face. Other than that they worked well and looked pretty good. 

If you have the time and skills I would suggest making them yourself so they will fit more to your face rather than be too long or short. Unless you can get a prosthetic with super thin edges they will be noticeable as prosthetics. 

Oh! If you want to try making some on your own I had previously found a neat method for making scars and such that work in a similar way to a temporary tattoo. (you know, just add water)
Here are the two different methods:
TheEffectsLab.com :: View topic - Bondo Transfers: Part two - Applying Transfers
TheEffectsLab.com :: View topic - Bondo Transfers: Part one - Creating Transfers


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Maybe this? ...


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

cool! another option,,,, lol. I havent thought about using the rigid stuff along with "new skin" Is there a place on line to get this stuff at? Along with my make up stuff as well to save on some shipping...?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

The Reapers WS6 said:


> cool! another option,,,, lol. I havent thought about using the rigid stuff along with "new skin" Is there a place on line to get this stuff at? Along with my make up stuff as well to save on some shipping...?


I always check Ebay first. I did a quick search-fu and new skin comes up as the liquid bandage which if the same you can find at Walmart I think.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

*help for joker makeup*

Try this site. Film & TV Special Effects, Animatronics, Prosthetics, Props, Creatures & FX. Special Effects UK.

I've ordered things from here. The products are great.

Check out the videos on the site. This should help you out.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Those scars are gelatin though,, use once and toss,, that video they have on there is top notch... on ebay right now trying to find a "kit" that contains all this stuff, but not having much luck,, lots of kits on there, but not finding any that contain the new skin, spirit gum, make up and the rigid stuff....


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

The Reapers WS6 said:


> *ok,, im down to my last few purchases for my 2010 Joker costume (im excited as ive been the reaper for the last 10 billion years, so doing something different this year)
> 
> my thoughts were first to buy and try the Rubies joker make up kit (i already own the wig) as it comes with the scars and the adhesive for them,,, but from what i have read on the web,, most are not to happy with the results from the scars,, the make up seems to be ok, but im sure there are better materials out there to use.
> 
> ...


Here is another site to try out. Creating a Quick Wound Prosthetic Using Dragon Skin FX-Pro | Smooth-On

I have asked the people at NimbaCreations, and they state that their gell prosthetics are a one time use. Smoothon is multiple, because of the material.


----------



## The Reapers WS6 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you! im also reading that the rigid collidion dosnt stay on long,, that it will start to peel around high movement areas (obviously, im going to use it on my face and i will be talking and what not, so do you all think it would do that? i understand if i have to do some tocuhing up here and there, but i dont wanna be in the bathroom fixing my make up all day,,, man,, that just sounded weird to say...,,, where'd my twig and berries just go off to...!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 13, 2009)

I've done myself and a few friends up as the Joker and while not reusable, scar putty (Noseputty,scarwax, ect) and spirit gum to help it stick & retain its shape. I use cream face paint, it blends nicely and it gets that 'worn' look within a half hour and stays all night. 
So, price wise each tube normally costs a dollar a tube (unless you wait till after Halloween and grab 'em for 25cents) so, thats three and one for the putty and three for the spirit gum. so it's only seven bucks. (you don't need to use a ton of the spirit gum, a light layer or two works just fine) 

(note, using the red cream makeup will probably stain your skin if used more than 2 days in a row...I was a zombie at a haunt last year, looked like I had 'punch mouth' lol)


----------



## simfan012000 (Aug 20, 2010)

When I did my joker costume I too regular chewing gum and used that for scar texture. Be careful though cause any gum with sugar in it will eventually fall off after a while and make a mess, you want sugarless. All that's left from that is the makeup and the greasy green hair.


----------

